# Hilfe - Delle im Rahmen



## strohistyle (6. Februar 2006)

Hi,
habe mir leider eine Delle im Rahmen zugezogen.    
Völlig dämlich und unnötig hab ich bei etwa 15km/h meinen Blick Richtung Schaltwerk gesenkt und bin auf einen eisernen Radwegpfosten draufgeknallt. Vorne links hat es mir die Kappe des Schnellspanners weggerissen und der Rahmen hat in Tretlagernähe auch was abbekommen. Siehe Bilder ! 

Was tun? Was macht Rocky in so einem Fall?
Ist das Rad noch guten Gewissens fahrbar?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2006)

oh oh...tut mir leid! Bloede Sache. Lass das von Deinem Haendler begutachten...sieht aber nimmer so gut aus.
Cannondale hat Crash Rahmen immer gegen nen Sonderpreis getauscht. Vll macht das Rocky ja auch (Bike Action).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (8. Februar 2006)

shit! tut mir echt leid für dich und dein edles rocky!


----------



## Scale99 (9. Februar 2006)

Ich würde mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen gibt es bei Stadler günstig für 1800 Euro !


----------



## Sawa (9. Februar 2006)

frag mal bei Bikeaction an, dem Importeur von Rocky Mountain und wenns doch ein neuer Rahmen sein muß ist Sport-schindele in Ronsberg eine sehr gute Adresse.
Ist auch bei Ebay aktiv, hier gabs mal eine Zeitlang komplette Element 30 um die 1400.-Euro (glaube ich, habe die genauen Preise nicht mehr im Kopf).
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7218030969&fromMakeTrack=true


----------

